# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المنتدى القانوني >  >  قانون حماية حق المؤلف والحقوق المجاورة لسنة 1996م

## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

قانون حماية حق المؤلف والحقوق المجاورة لسنة 1996 م


(قانون رقم 54 لسنة1996 م)


عملاً بأحكام المرسوم الدستوري الثالث عشر لسنة 1995م أجاز المجلس الوطني ووافق رئيس الجمهورية على القانون الآتي نصه : 

الفــصل الأول

أحكــام تمهيـــدية

اسم القانون وبدء العمل به
1- يسمى هذا القانون ( قانون حماية حق المؤلف والحقوق المجاورة لسنة1996م) ويعمل به من تاريخ التوقيع عليه (وقع عليه 12/12/1996 ).
إلغاء واستثناء
2- يلغي قانون حماية حق المؤلف لسنة 1974م. على أن تظل اللوائح والأوامر والقواعد الصادرة بموجبه سارية، ما لم تعدل أو تلغى وفقاً لأحكام هذا القانون.
تفسير
3- في هذا القانون ما لم يقتض السياق معني آخر :-
( الاقتباس) يقصد به تحويل العمل الروائي إلى عمل مسرحي وبالعكس،

وكذلك يقصد به لأغراض برامج الحاسب الإلكتروني أحدث ترجمة قد تطابق مع ذات اللغة أو المصطلح أو لا تكون مميزة عن ترجمة النص الأصلي،
( هيئات البث) يقصد بها الشخصية التي تبادر لتنظيم وتمويل والقيام بالعمل الإذاعي والتلفزيوني،
(البرنامج الإذاعي) يقصد بها إرسال الأصوات أو الصور أو كليهما بوساطة اللاسلكي،
(برنامج الحاسب الإلكتروني) يقصد به مجموعة التعليمات الصادرة بأي لغة أو شفرة أو رمز سواء كانت شاملة للمعلومات ذات الصلة بها أم لا ويكون القصد منها جعل الجهاز ذا مقدرة على حفظ وترتيب المعلومات بصورة تؤدي إلى تحقيق إنجاز وظيفة أو نتيجة أو مهمة معينة،
(بنك المعلومات) يقصد به الجهاز الإلكتروني لتخزين معلومات مرئية ومنظمة بوساطة حاسب آلي أعد لأغراض تخزين المعلومات واسترجاعها،
(التثبيت) يقصد به جميع الأصوات والصور أوكليهما على دعامة مادية وبصورة مستقرة وثابة تسمح بإدراكها واستنساخها أو بالطريقة أخرى يمكن نقلها في فترة ليس عابرة .
(التسجيل الصوتي) يقصد به أي تثبيت سمعي مقصورا علي التمثيل أو لأي أصوات أخرى على مادة ناقلة كشريط التسجيل أو الدسك..الخ،
(حق المؤلف) يقصد به كل أو أي من الحقوق المذكورة في المادة 8 ويشمل الحقوق المشابهة الأخرى.
(الحقوق المجاورة) يقصد به فنانو الأداء ومنتجي التسجيلات المسموعة والمرئية وهيئات البث (إذاعة وتلفزيون).
(فنانو الأداء ) يقصد بهم الممثل أو المغني أو الموسيقي أو الراقص أو أي شخص أخر يقوم بتمثيل أو غناء أو تلاوة أو إنشاد أو أداء المسرحيات وغيرها من المصنفات الأدبية أو الفنية بما في ذلك عرض لعب الأطفال والمنوعات المسرحية وممثلي السيرك،
(القواعد) يقصد بها قواعد تسجيل المصنفات التي يصدرها الوزير وفقاً لأحكام هذا القانون.
( الكيبل) يقصد به الناقل المادي للأصوات أو الصور أو كليهما كالكبلات المتحدة المحور والبصريات وما شابهها من الناقلات المادية ،
(المسجل) يقصد به أي شخص يعينه الوزير لمراقبة سجل المصنفات وعقودات نقل الحقوق وتنفيذ الوجبات التي يعهد بها إليه الوزير وفقاً لأحكام هذا القانون .
(المنتج) يقصد به الشخص الطبيعي أو الاعتباري الذي يبادر بتنظيم وتمويل إنتاج المصنف السمعي أو البصري أو التسجيل الصوتي،
(الوزير) يقصد به وزير الثقافة والأعلام.
(المؤلف) يقصد به أي شخص طبيعي ابتكر المصنف والذي تم نشر المصنف تحت اسمه منسوباً إليه بأي طريقة من الطرق التبعة في نسبة المصنفات لمؤلفيها أو بطريقة يتم اختراعها في المستقبل ما لم يقم الدليل على خلاف ذلك.
(المصنف) يقصد به أي عمل أدبي أو مسرحي أو موسيقي أو غنائي أو أي لوحة أو زخرفة أو نحت أو تصميم أو رسم أو حفل أو صورة أو شريط مسجل أو اسطوانة أو أغنية أو فيلم سينمائي لم يسبق نشره وتم تسجيله وفقاً لأحكام هذا القانون .
(النقل للجمهور) يقصد به العملية التي يتم بوساطتها إرسال الصوت والصور أو كليهما عبر الوسائل السلكية أو أي مادة أخرى ناقلة لها لغرض استقبالها بواسطة الجمهور. 
(النشر) يقصد به الاستنساخ لمشروع لأي مصنف أو تسجيل صوتي على أي دعامة مادية وتوزيع نسخ منها للجمهور عن طريق البيع أو بأي طريقة أخرى.
(الوثائق الرسمية) يقصد بها الوثائق الرسمية التي تصدرها الدولة أو إحدى الهيئات أو المؤسسات أو الوحدات التابعة لها والتي تكون بحكم تخصيصها للنشر على الجمهور وتشمل نصوص القوانين والقرارات الجمهورية أو الإدارية والاتفاقيات الدولية و الأحكام القضائية ولا تشمل الوثائق العسكرية والمعاهدات الرسمية ومداولات الجلسات السرية في المحاكم والهيئات التشريعية.
(الهيئة) يقصد بها الهيئة القومية للثقافة والفنون. 
تطبيق أحكام القانون
4-(1) مع مراعاة أحكام الفصل الرابع من هذا القانون تطبق الحماية المقررة بموجب أحكام هذا القانون على:
(أ) مصنفات المؤلفين السودانيين أو الأجانب التي تنشر أو تقدم لأول مرة للجمهور في السودان.
(ب) مصنفات المؤلفين السودانيين التي تنشر أو تقدم لأول مرة للجمهور في بلد أجنبي،
(ج) المصنفات غير المنشورة التي قام بتأليفها سودانيين أو أشخاص أجانب مقيمون في السودان.
(د) المصنفات المشتركة إذا كان مؤلفيها على الأقل سوداني،
(هـ) فنانو الأداء السودانيين وأدوارهم التي أدوها في المصنف المعروض أو تلك المسجلة أو المذاعة أو التي تم إيصالها للجمهور أو في بلد أجنبي. 

(و) المنتجون السودانيين للتسجيلات السمعية والبصرية والصوتية التي تنشر لأول مرة في السودان.
(ز) هيئات البث السودانية التي تقع مقر رئاستها داخل الإقليم السوداني والإذاعة التي لها مراسلون داخل الإقليم السوداني، 
(ح) المصنفات التي تم أداؤها المصنف ، والتسجيلات السمعية والبصرية والتسجيلات الصوتية والإذاعات التي تبتكر ما تنشر أو تقدم للجمهور.
(ط) المصنفات التي تبتكر أو تقدم للجمهور.
(2) يجوز مدير الهيئة بموجب بأمر يصدره بعد التشاور مع المسجل أن يعد الحماية المقررة في هذا القانون للمصنفات والأدوار التي تم أداؤها للمصنف والتسجيل السمعي والبصري والتسجيل الصوتي والبرامج الإذاعية للمؤلفين الأجانب والمستفيدين الآخرين التي تنشر أو تقدم للجمهور في بلد أجنبي على أساس مبدأ المعاملة بالمثل أو بموجب مواثيق دولية يكون السودان طرفاً فيها. 


العنوان

المصنفات التي تشملها الحماية
5- مع مراعاة أحكام الفصل الرابع من هذا القانون تطبق الحماية المقررة بموجب أحكام هذا القانون دون التقيد بأي شكليات مقررة للحماية على أي مصنف مبتكر أصيل في مجال الآداب والعلوم والفنون أيا كانت طريقة التعبير فيه أو قيمته أو غرضه وتشمل بصفة خاصة:-
(أ) المصنفات المكتوبة كالكتب والمجلات والنشرات الدورية والمقالات ونحو ذلك،
(ب) مصنفات الفنون الجميلة نحتا كان أو رسما أو تلويناً أو زخرفة أو من أعمال الفنون التطبيقية المصنفات من الفنون الحرفية ونحوها.
(ج) المسرحيات والمسرحيات الموسيقية والمصنفات الموسيقية الناطقة وغير الناطقة والتمثيليات الموسيقية والتمثيليات الاستعراضية والعروض الاستعراضية التي تؤدى بحركات أو خطوات .
(د) المصنفات السمعية والبصرية.
(هـ) مصنفات التصوير الفوتوغرافي،
(و) مصنفات الفن المعماري،
(ز) برامج الحاسب الآلي ( الكمبيوتر)،
(ح) بنك المعلومات الإلكترونية،
(ط) الخرط بأنواعها والمخططات المتعلقة بالجغرافيا أو الفوتوغرافية أو العلم، 
(ي) كل المصنفات الأخرى المعلومة أو غير المعلومة.
2- دون المساس بحماية المصنفات الأصلية فأن الحماية المقررة بموجب أحكام هذا القانون تمتد لتشمل المصنفات الفرعية الآتية:
(أ) التراجم والاقتباس والترتيبات والتحويرات للمصنفات الأصلية. 
(ب) جميع المصنفات المحمية أو من المواد غير المحمية بشرط أن يكون اختيارها وترتيب محتواها هو الذي يجعلها مجهود فكري أصيل. 
المصنفات التي لا تشملها الحماية
6- لا تشمل الحماية المقررة بمقتضى أحكام هذا القانون :-
(أ) المصنفات التي آلت إلى الملك العام،
(ب) الوثائق الرسمية،
(ج) الصحف اليومية وما تنشره الصحف والمجلات والنشرات الدورية الإذاعة والتلفزيون من الأخبار اليومية أو الحوادث ذات الصيغة الخبرية.
(د) الأفكار والمناهج وشعارات الدول ورموزها. 
7- (1) يعتبر الفلكلور الوطني للمجتمع السوداني ملكا عاما للدولة.
(2) تعمل الدولة ممثلة في الوزارة على حماية الفلكلور الوطني بكل السبل والوسائل القانونية وتمارس صلاحيات المؤلف بالنسبة للمصنفات الفلكلورية في مواجهة التشويه والتحوير والاستغلال التجاري. 
حق المؤلف
8- تكون للمؤلف على مؤلفه حقوق الأدبية والمالية الآتية :-
(أ) الحقوق الأدبية وتشمل :-
[أولاً] كشف المصنف للجمهور .
[ثانياً] نسبة مصنفه لنفسه ونسب اسم مصنفه متى ما كان استعمل ذلك المصنف،
[ثالثاً] نشر وتقديم مصنفه للجمهور باسمه الحقيقي أو تحت اسم مستعار أو بدون اسم،
[رابعاً] الاعتراض على أي تحريف أو تشويه لمصنفه أو لأي مصنف أخر مشتق منه،
[خامساً] سحب مصنفه من التداول إذا كان ذلك لا يعكس أو يطابق مع ما يحمله من معتقدات فكرية بشرط أن يحدد الأطراف المعنية التي تضررت من جراء تصرفه ذلك،
(ب) الحقوق المالية والحقوق التي يجوز له أن يفوض بموجبها ما يلي:
[أولاً] نشر ونسخ المصنف بأي وسيلة معلومة أو غير معلومة أو بتوزيع المصنف على الجمهور عن طريق البيع و الإيجار أو التسليف على أساس تجاري.
[ثانياً] التمثيل والأداء العلني للمصنف.
[ثالثاً] إذاعة المصنف عبر الاتصال والتوزيع الصناعية.
[رابعاً] إيصال المصنف للجمهور بوساطة السلك الذي يشمل الكيبل أو الوسائل البصرية أو أي مادة ناقلة .
[خامساً] الترجمة إلى لغات آخر .
[سادساً] الاقتباس أو إعادة توزيع أو تحوير المصنف.
[سابعاً] عرض المصنف علناً والسماح بأي أفعال أخرى وذلك بهدف الاستغلال التجاري للمصنف بوساطة الوسائل المتوفرة أو بأي وسائل أخرى تكون معلومة. 
الفـصل الثالــث

ملكيـة حـق المـؤلـف
9- تؤول الحقوق المقررة بموجب أحكام المادة 8 من هذا القانون ابتداء للشخص أو الأشخاص الطبيعيين الذين ابتكروا المصنف.
اسم المؤلف
10- في المصنفات التي لا تحمل اسماً لأي مؤلف أو تحمل اسم مستعاراً أو تنشر بدون اسم يعتبر الناشر مالكاً لحقوق المؤلف المالية وذلك لأغراض ممارسة هذه الحقوق لحين ظهور المؤلف الحقيقي والكشف عن هويته. 
المصنفات المشتركة
11-(1) إذا اشترك عدة أشخاص في ابتكار مصنف بحيث لا يمكن تمييز مساهمة أي منهم في المصنف ، يعتبر الجميع شركاء بالتساوي في ملكية حق المؤلف للمصنف ولا يجوز لأي منهم أن ينفرد بمباشرة حقوق المؤلف المقدرة بمقتضى أحكام هذا القانون ما لم يتفق الشركاء كتابة على خلاف ذلك.
(2) إذا اشترك عدة أشخاص في ابتكار مصنف بحيث يمكن تمييز دور كل منهم في المصنف المشترك كان لكل منهم الحق في الاستغلال الجزء الخاص به شريطة ألا يضر استغلال الجزء الخاص به باستغلال المصنف المشترك، ويجوز لأي منهم مباشرة حقوق المؤلف المقررة بمقتضى أحكام هذا القانون مع عدم الإخلال بحقوق الشريك أو الشركاء الآخرين في العائد المادي،
(3) على الرقم من أحكام البند (1) و(2) إذا امتنع أحد المؤلفين عن إتمام ما يخصه في المؤلف المشترك فلا يترتب على ذلك منع بقية الشركاء من استغلال الجزء الذي أنجزه وذلك مع عدم الإخلال بما للشريك الممتنع من حقوق مترتبة على اشتراكه في التأليف.
(4) تؤول الحقوق المالية المصنفات للشخص الطبيعي أو الاعتباري الذي وبادر وقام بتحمل المسئولية المالية لابتكار المصنف الجماعي كالموسوعة أو المعجم أو نحو ذلك. 
المصنفات السينمائية وما يماثلها
12-(1) في حالة المصنف السينمائي أو المصنف السمعي أو البصري. فان نسبة المصنف إلى مؤلفه والحقوق الأدبية المذكورة في المادة 8(أ) تكون ايلولتها لمبتكرها أو لكاتب السيناريو أو المؤلف الموسيقي التصويري أو المصنف الفني الذي أبتكر خصيصاً لهذا المصنف.
(2) يجب على منتج المصنفات السمعية والبصرية أن يلتزم قبل إنتاج المصنفات بإبرام عقود مكتوبة مع كل الأشخاص الذين تستعمل مصنفاتهم في إنتاج المصنف السمعي والبصري ما لم يشترط على خلاف ذلك في العقد بأن تؤول الحقوق المالية لمنتج المصنف.
(3) يكون لمؤلف المصنف السينمائي والمصنف السمعي والبصري الخيار في التنازل عن مصنفاتهم وذلك بعد انتهاء الفترة الزمنية التي اشترط عليها في العقد مع المنتج كما يكون لمؤلف المصنف الموسيقي الاحتفاظ بحقه في السماح بتمثيل أو أداء المصنف علناً أو إذاعته أو إيصاله للجمهور.
مدة حماية المؤلف
13-(1) تستمر حماية الحقوق الأدبية المذكورة في المادة 8 (أ) مدى الحياة
(2) تستمر الحقوق المالية في المصنف مدى حياة المؤلف لمدة خمسين سنة بعد وفاته.
(3) تكون مدة حماية حق المؤلف خمسة وعشرين سنة من تاريخ النشر في المصنفات الآتية:-
(أ) الصور الفوتوغرافية والأفلام السينمائية والمصنفات السمعية والبصرية الأخرى.
(ب) المصنفات التي تنشر لأول مرة بعد وفاة المؤلف، إذا كان المصنف مكوناً من عدة أجزاء أو مجلدات بحث تنشر منفصلة أو على فقرات فيعتبر كل جزء أو مجلد مصنفاً مستغلاً وذلك لأغراض حساب مدة الحماية.
(ج) المصنفات التي تنشر باسم مستعار غير معروف أو بدون أي اسم لمؤلفها يبدأ حساب المدة مع أول نشر للمصنف. بغض النظر عن إعادة النشر إلا إذا دخل المؤلف على مصنفه عند الإعادة تعديلات جوهرية بحيث يكون اعتبار مصنفا جديدا.
(4) بالنسبة للمصنفات المشتركة تحسب المدة من تاريخ وفاة آخر من بقى حيا من مؤلفيها.
قيود على حق المؤلف
14-(1) مع مراعاة أحكام المادة 8(ب) يجوز للمصنف والمجلات والنشرات الدورية والإذاعة والتلفزيون أن:
(أ) تنشر مقتبساً أو مختصراً أو بيانا موجزا من المصنف بغرض التحليل الدراسة أو التثقيف أو الأخبار.
(ب) تنقل المقالات أو المحاضرات أو الأحاديث الخاصة بالمناقشات السياسية أو الاقتصادية أو العلمية أو الدينية أو الاجتماعية التي تكون محل اهتمام الرأي العام في وقتها .
(ج) تنشر أو تنقل أي صورة أخذت لحوادث وقعت علناً أو كانت لأشخاص رسميين أو مشهورين ويجب في كل هذه الأحوال أن يذكر اسم المصنف المنقول عنه واسم مؤلفه.
(2) يجوز للفرق الموسيقية التابعة متابعة لقوات الشعب المسلحة والشرطة والمحليات والمسرح المدرسي أن تقوم بإيقاع أو بتمثيل أو أداء أو عرض أي مصنف بعد نشره على ألا يحصل على مقابل مالي نظير ذلك.
(3) يجوز في الكتب المدرسية أو المعدة للتعليم في كتب التاريخ والأدب والفنون:-
(أ) نقل مقتطفات قصيرة من مصنفات سبق نشرها،
(ب) نقل أي رسومات أو صور أو تصميمات أو مخطوطات أو خرائط على أن يقتصر النقل على ما هو ضروري لتوضيح المكتوب،
(ج) يجب في الحالات المذكورة في الفقرتين(أ) و(ب) أن يذكر اسم المصنف المنقول عنه واسم مؤلفه.
(4) يجوز نقل أو ترجمة أو اقتباس مصنف منشور لأغراض الاستعمال الخاص أو الشخصي عدا برامج الحاسوب أو بنوك المعلومات وتقليد المصنفات الموسيقية. 

(5) يجوز لأعضاء المكتبات العامة وخدمات الأرشيف نقل مصنف منشور لأغراضهم الداخلية مثل تجديد النسخ التالفة واستعارة النسخ والمخطوطات المفقودة وينسحب ذلك على التبادل الداخلي بالمكتبات ودور الأرشيف. 
(6) يجوز لمؤسسات التعليم لأغراض غير التجارية نقل المصنفات القصيرة أو المقالات أو أجزاء قصيرة من المصنفات المنشورة بالإضافة إلى إدخالها في البرامج الإذاعية والمدرسية والتسجيلات الصوتية لأغراض الوسائل الإيضاحية في عملية التدريس.
(7) يجوز لمؤسسات البحوث التجارية الخاصة نقل المقالات العلمية أو المصنفات العلمية القصيرة أو جزاء قصيرة منها لأغراض داخلية خاصة للإيفاء بمتطلبات الذين يقومون بإعداد الدراسات والبحوث.
(8) يجوز استعمال مصنف منشور لأغراض قانونية إذا دعت الحاجة إليه.
(9) يجوز لهيئات البث أن تنتج باستعمال معداتها التسجيلات المؤقتة للمصنفات لأغراضها الإذاعية كما يجوز إبادة هذه التسجيلات خلال ستة اشهر من إنتاجها ومع ذلك يجوز الاحتفاظ بنسخة من التسجيلات في سجلاتها للأغراض الوثائقية.
(10) يجوز للأشخاص الذين يمتلكون بصورة مشروعة نسخه من برامج الحاسوب أو من بنك المعلومات الإلكتروني الاقتباس منها ويجب عليهم الحفاظ على النسخ المصنفات المنتجة بغرض حماية الأصل المنتج منها. 



الفـصل الرابـع
انتـقال ملكـية حـق المـؤلف

انتقال الحقوق الأدبية
15-(1) لا تخضع الحقوق الأدبية والمالية الممنوحة للمؤلف للتقادم.
(2) يجوز للمؤلف أن ينتقل بأذنه لأي شخص كل أو أيا من حقوقه الأدبية والمالية ولا يكون ذلك لانتقال صحيحاً ما لم يكن مكتوباً وبتوقيع مالك الحقوق أو من ينوب عنه ومسجلاً بمكتب المسجل كما يجب أن يتضمن الانتقال صراحة وبالتفاصيل اللازمة الحق المنقول ومدة ومكان استغلاله ومقدار مكافأة المؤلف والشروط الضرورية الأفضل لأجراء ملكية حق المؤلف.
استعمال حق المؤلف
16-(1) يجب على المستعملين لحق المؤلف الالتزام التام باستغلال المصنف وفق شروط وبنود عقد انتقال حقوق المؤلف ، وعلى المؤلف أن يمتنع عن أي عمل من شأنه تعطيل استعمال الحق المأذون به ومع ذلك يجوز للمؤلف سحب مصنفه من التنازل أو إجراء أي تعديل أو حذف أو إضافة فيه بعد الاتفاق يلزم المؤلف بتعويض ذلك الشخص المأذون له تعويضاً عادلاً تقدره المحكمة .
(2) تكون باطلة التصرفات الخاصة بانتقال حقوق المؤلف المالية في المصنفات المستقبلية.
(3) يجوز أن يكون أذن المؤلف الذي يمنحه عند استعمال مصنفه على سبيل التخصيص أو دون التخصيص. 
(4) انتقال حق المؤلف المستعمل بالتخصيص يحول لمن إليه الحق في استعمال المصنف واستبعاد الأشخاص بما فيه المؤلف . كما يخوله منح حق المؤلف بدون تخصيص لبقية الأشخاص الآخرين.
(5) انتقال حق المؤلف المستعملة دون تخصيص يخوله الحق في استعمال المصنف في ذات الوقت مع المؤلف بالكيفية المذكورة في العقد. 
عقد النشر
17-(1) عقد النشر هو اتفاق مكتوب بين المؤلف والناشر لنشر عمل ما وتوزيعه للجمهور بغرض مكافأة المؤلف.
(2) يجب أن يتضمن عقد النشر فضلاً عن أي شروط أخر الشروط المضمنة في القواعد. 
عقد التمثيل والأداء العام
18- (1) بموجب عقد التمثيل والأداء العام يقوم المؤلف بالتنازل عن حقه في العمل لأي شخص طبيعي أو اعتباري في المقابل مكافأة مالية.
(2) يجب أن يتضمن عقد التمثيل والأداء العام فضلاً عن أي شروط أخرى الشروط المضمنة في القواعد.
انتقال ملكية حق المؤلف بعد وفاته
19-(1) عند وفاة مؤلف باستثناء الحق في نسبة المصنف إليه يتنقل حقه الأدبي إلى ورثته الشرعيين إلا إذا حدد المؤلف أشخاص آخرين أو منظمات بعينها لذلك الغرض في وثيقة وصيته.
(أ) تكون الحقوق المالية للمؤلف ملكاً خاصاً لورثته أو للأشخاص الآخرين الذين يحددهم المؤلف في وثيقة وصيته بالشروط الآتية
(ب) إذا ابرم المؤلف عقداً مكتوبا مع طرف ثالث، فيما يتعلق باستعمال الحق فيجب تنفيذ الأحكام المضمنة في ذلك العقد.
(ج) إذا حدد المؤلف المتوفى حدود رفضه للنشر، أو حدد حدود معينة له، فتكون هذه الوصية واجبة التنفيذ في نطاق تلك الحدود. 
(3) في حالة الأعمال المشتركة، وعند وفاة أحد المؤلفين دون أن يترك ورثة فيؤول نصيبه إلى الدولة ما لم يكن هناك اتفاق مكتوب بخلاف ذلك .
(4) لا يعني تحويل الإنتاج المادي تحويلاً ضمنياً للحقوق المالية الخاصة 02بصاحب الإنتاج المادي ما لم ينص على تحويلها بموجب العقد. 
الأمر بالنشر وأيلولة المصنفات للملك العام
20-(1) إذا فشل ورثة المؤلف أو أي أشخاص ورد ذكرهم في وثيقة الوصية في استعمال الحق المكفول لهم بموجب أحكام المادة 19 ورأي الوزير أن المصلحة العامة تقتضي نشر تلك الأعمال. فيجوز له أن يطلب من الورثة بموجب خطاب مسجل أن ينشروا ذلك العمل، فإذا فشل الورثة أو الأشخاص الذين ورد ذكرهم في وثيقة الوصية في القيام بنشر ذلك العمل خلال سنة من تاريخ الطلب فيجوز للوزير أن يأمر بنشر ذلك العمل على أن يدفع تعويضاً عادلاً للورثة أو الأشخاص الذين ورد ذكرهم في الوصية.
(2) دون الإخلال بأحكام البند (2) من المادة19، من هذا إذا توفى المؤلف دون أن يترك وصية أو دون أن يكون له ورثة فيجوز للوزير أن يأمر بتحويل المصنف أو الحقوق المتعلقة به إلى الملك العام.
(3) بعد انتهاء مدة الحماية المذكورة في المادة 13 من هذا القانون، تكون المصنفات الخاضعة للملك العام مسموح بها للاستعمال بالمجان. 
عدم مشروعية أفعال الطرف الثالث لعدم الموافقة
21- فيما عدا ما نص عليه صراحة في المادة 14و15و19و20 ، تكون باطلة وعديمة الأثر الأعمال التي يقوم بها الطرف الثالث فيما يتعلق بحق المؤلف لعدم الموافقة عليها بوساطة المالك لحق المؤلف.
الفـصل الخـامس


تسجيـل الأعمـال والعقــود

مكتب المسجل
22-(1) لأغراض هذا القانون ينشأ مكتب بالهيئة يسمى مكتب المسجل وبرئاسة المسجل الذي يعينه الوزير ويكون لذلك المكتب خاتم عام.
(2) تكون سلطات واختصاصات المسجل وطريقة إدارة مكتب المسجل وشئون ذلك المكتب وفقاً لما تحدده القواعد.
(3) تكون لكل شهادة تسجيل وكل شهادة رسمية أخرى يصدرها المسجل حجية قاطعة على صحة ما اشتملته ما لم يثبت العكس بوساطة المسجل. 
إجراءات تسجيل المصنفات والعقود
23-(1) تكون طلبات تسجيل المصنفات التي تقدم لمكتب المسجل اختيارية ويكون ذلك دليلاً على نشأة المصنف أو تأليفه إذا نشأ نزاع أو اتخذت إجراءات قانونية بشأنه.
(2) تكون طلبات تسجيلا عقود إحالة حقوق المؤلف المالية لمستعمل المصنف إجبارية ويكون ذلك دليلاً أوليا على إثبات قانونية استغلال المصنف بوساطة المستعمل إذا نشأ نزاع أو اتخذت إجراءات القانونية. 
طلبات التسجيل
24- تعنون طلبات التسجيل للمصنفات والعقود إلى المسجل برئاسة الهيئة ويجب أن يتضمن الطلب ما يأتي:-
(أ) تقدم الطلبات على استمارة التسجيل النموذجية المحددة وفقاً للقواعد 
(ب) اسم مقدم الطلب وعنوانه بالكامل، وإذا كان عنوانه خارج السودان يحدده اسم وعنوان وكيله بالسودان.
(ج) نسخة أو صورة طبق الأصل من المصنف أو العقد .
(د) بيان يوضح نسب المصنف لمقدم الطلب ويكون بذلك بالشكل المقرر بمقتضى القواعد .
(هـ ) تاريخ إعداد المصنف أو نشره أو تاريخ إبرام العقد.

(و) أي تفاصيل أو بيانات أخرى تقرر بمقتضى القواعد .

المسجل العام
25- لأغراض هذا القانون ينشئ المسجل سجلاً عاماً يتضمن الآتي:-
(أ) تسجيل المصنف والعقود الخاصة به.
(ب) تمييز المصنفات والعقود بأرقام حسب نظام تسجيلها وتصنيفها،
(ج) فتح ملف خاص لكل طلب متعلق بذلك المصنف أو العقد فضلاً عن نسخة أو صورة طبق الأصل من المصنف أو العقد واسم وعنوان المؤلف أو وكيل أو مستعمل المصنف بالسودان. 
(د) مدة الحماية المقررة وتاريخ بدية تلك الحماية وتاريخ انتهائها (أن كان ذلك ممكناً).
(هـ) كل المكاتبات والعقود والأحكام القضائية .
(و) أي معلومات أخرى بالمصنف.
الفـصل السـادس


حمـاية الحـقوق المـجاورة

حقوق فناني الأداء
26- تكون لكل من فناني الأداء حقوق أدبية وحقوق مالية تفصل على الوجه الآتي:-
(أ) الحقوق الأدبية وتشمل الآتي:-
[أولاً] ذكر اسمه في كل مرة يتم فيها أداء المصنف ما لم يكن ذلك غير عملي.
[ثانياً] الاعتراض على أي إهانة أو استخفاف أو زراية موجهة لأدائه.
(ب) الحقوق المالية أو حقوق توكيل غيرهم وتشمل:-
[أولاً] الإذاعة لأول مرة باستثناء الحالات الواردة في المادة 33 أو إعادة إذاعتها ، 
[ثانياً] نقل ما يقدمونه من عمل عبر الأثير وتسجيله بأي وسيلة نقل مادية ما لم يكن هذا التسجيل مستحيلاً عند الأداء أو الإذاعة.
[ثالثا] تثبيت أسمائهم على أعمالهم غير المثبتة .
حالات إعادة الأداء وتثبيته
27-تكون إعادة الأداء وتثبيته في أي من الحالات الآتية:
(أ) إذا كان الأداء تم تثبيته دون موافقة فنان الأداء.
(ب) إذا كانت إعادة الأداء قد تمت لأغراض أخرى مختلفة عن تلك التي وافق عليها المنفذون. 
(ج) إذا كان الأداء قد حدد ابتداء بموجب أحكام المادة 33 ولكن المكافأة تمت لأغراض مختلفة.
(د) إذا كان الأداء سيتم عبر الإذاعة ونقله للجمهور يكون بناء على تثبيته .
(هـ) إذا كان لفناني الأداء حق في الأجرة على الصوت والتسجيل لأنه تم بغرض تجاري. 
المكافأة
28- يجب دفع مكافأة عادل لكل من فناني الأداء بالقدر المتفق عليه بين الأطراف كما تجب مكافأة المنتجين عند التسجيل الأعمال. 
تنفيذ العمل عبر مجموعات
29- تتم الموافقة على العمل ، في حالة التنفيذ عبر مجموعات ، بموجب قرار يتخذه رئيس المجموعة أو أي ممثل أخر للمجموعة، بموجب تفويض من ممثلي الأداء ويراعى في التفويض أن يكون مكتوباً وموقعاً عليه من الأطراف المعنية. 
تفسير حالات التفويض
30-(1) إذا لم يوجد اتفاق لاستخدام أو لم توجد ظروف خاصة بالاستخدام يفهم منها خلاف ذلك يطبق ما يلي:-
(أ) التفويض لإذاعة المصنف لا يعني ضمناً تفويضياً بالسماح لهيئات البث الأخرى أن تقوم ببث العمل.
(ب) التفويض ببث المصنف لا يعني ضمناً تفويضياً بإعادة إنتاج التسجيل. 
(ج) التفويض ببث العمل وتثبيته لا يعني تفويضاً بإعادة الإنتاج والتثبيت.
(د) التفويض بتثبيت الأداء وإعادة إنتاجه لا يعني ضمناً تفويضياً ببث الأداء من التثبيت أو أي إعادة إنتاج له.
(2) لا يفسر أي نص في هذا المادة بما يمنع ممثلي الأداء من الحق في الاتفاق بموجب عقود وشروط أكثر نفعاً لهم وذلك فيما يتعلق بأي استعمال للعروض التي أعدوها . 
حقوق منتجي التسجيلات المسموعة والمرئية
31-(1) يكون منتجي التسجيلات المسموعة والمرئية الحق في التفويض غيرهم للقيام بما يلي:-
(أ) إعادة إنتاج تسجيلاتهم بصورة مباشرة أو غير مباشرة.
(ب) استيراد التسجيلات لأغراض التوزيع. 
(ج) توزيع تلك التسجيلات للجمهور.
(2) يكون لمنتجي التسجيلات المسموعة والمرئية الحق في المطالبة بمكافأة عادلة.
حقوق هيئات البث
32-تكون لهيئات البث الحق في تفويض غيرهم للقيام بما يلي:-
(أ) إعادة أي مصنفات إذاعية.
(ب) تثبيت إذاعة الأعمال الإذاعية. 
(ج)إعادة إنتاج أي تثبيت لمصنفات إذاعية وذلك إذا كان قد تم دون تفويض و أن التثبيت تم وفقاً لأحكام المادة 30 وكان إعادة الإنتاج تمت لأغراض خلاف المنصوص عليها في تلك المادة. 
حالات الإعفاء
33-(1) الأحكام الواردة في المواد 26،31،32 ، لا تطبق إذا كان المقصود من العمل:-
(أ) تعامل الخاص أو الشخصي.
(ب) تقديم تقرير أخباري للأحداث المعاصرة بشرط إلا يقدم أكثر من مقتطفات من المصنف الإذاعي أو المرئي.
(ج) الاستعمال للأغراض التعليمية المحضة.
(د) لأي غرض آخر لا يتعارض مع حقوق المؤلف المنصوص عليها في المادة 11 أو يقيده.
(2) لا تطبق شروط التفويض الواردة في المواد 26،31،32 اللازمة لبث العمل وإذاعته أو إعادة إنتاجه سواء كان مرئياً أو مذاعاً أو إذ تم تسجيله للنشر لأغراض تجارية وذلك إذا كان التثبيت أو إعادة الإنتاج قد تمت بوساطة هيئة بث بإمكاناتها الخاصة ولإذاعتها الخاصة وذلك بالشروط الآتية:-
(أ) في أي بث أو تثبيت للبث أو إنتاجه تكون لهيئات البث الحق في إذاعة العمل المحدد .
(ب) في حالة أي بث أو تثبيت للبث وفي حالة إعادة إنتاج التثبيت أو البث بموجب أحكام البند (2) يجب إبادة تلك النسخ ويجوز الاحتفاظ بنسخة من هذه التسجيلات لأغرض التوثيق.


الفـصل السابـع


الاعـتداء على حق المـؤلف

جريمة الاعتداء على حق المؤلف
34-(1) مع مراعاة أحكام المادة 11 يعتبر مرتكباً لجريمة الاعتداء على حق المؤلف كل شخص يقوم بدون وجه حق هو عالما بذلك بأي من الأفعال الآتية:-
(أ) الفعال المذكورة في المادة 8 فيما يتعلق بأي مصنف أو جزء أساسي منه. 
(ب) يستخرج أو يقلد ببيع يؤجر، يوزع ، يستورد، للأغراض التجارية أو يصدر أي مصنف تم الاعتداء على حق المؤلف بشأنه. 
المحكمة المختصة
35-(1) تختص المحكمة الأولى بنظر دعاوى التعويض للاعتداء المقصود أو غير المقصود على حق المؤلف . 
(2) يجوز لمالك حق المؤلف أو وكيله أن يطلب إصدار أمر من المحكمة بوقف الاعتداء على حق المؤلف في الصنف أو الحجز صور أو نسخ أو مستخرجات منه أو حصر العائد المالي الذي تم تحصيله نتيجة للاعتداء على حق المؤلف وحجز تلك الأموال في خزينة الحكمة أو إصدار أي أمر آخر لحماية حقوقه حتى يتم الفصل في الدعوى .
(3) يجوز لمالك حق المؤلف أو وكيله أن يطلب من المحكمة إصدار أمر تفتيش لي مباني يكون استعمالها مرتكب جريمة الاعتداء على حق المؤلف وضبط أي نسخ أو صور لأي مواد تتعلق بالاعتداء المدعي به كما يجوز للمحكمة أن تأمر المتهم بجريمة الاعتداء على حق المؤلف بالكشف عن أسماء وعناوين الجهات التي أمدته بالمؤلف وزبائنه الأماكن التي توجد فيها المواد المتعلقة بالاعتداء على ذلك الحق.
(4) يجوز لكل شخص صدر ضده أمر بموجب أحكام البند (2) استئنافه إمام المحكمة المختصة خلال عشرة أيام من تاريخ صدور ذلك الأمر ويكون قرارها بتأييد ذلك الأمر أو إلغائه أو تعديله نهائياً. 
العقوبات
36-(1) يعاقب كل من يرتكب جريمة الاعتداء على حق المؤلف بغرامة يترك تقديرها للمحكمة المختصة أو السجن لمدة لا تجاوز ثلاثة سنوات أو بالعقوبتين معاً. 
(2)(أ) يجوز للمحكمة أن تأمر بمصادرة أو إبادة نسخ ذلك المصنف إذا كان من رأى المحكمة أن تلك النسخ ناتجة من الاعتداء، على حق المؤلف كما يجوز لها مصادرة كل المواد المساعدة أو التي استعملت في ارتكابه لها أن تأمر بإحالة هذه المواد لمالك حق المؤلف أو إتلافها والتخلص منها بالطريقة التي تراها المحكمة مناسبة.
(ب) تضاعف الغرامة أو مدة العقوبة في حالة استلام مرتكب جريمة حق المؤلف أموالاً نتيجة للاعتداء على حق المؤلف. 
(ج ) ينشر حكم المحكمة في واحدة أو أكثر من الصحف اليومية على نفقة المحكوم ضده. 
تطبيق العقوبات على أصحاب الحقوق المجاورة
37- تطبيق العقوبات المنصوص عليها في المادة36 في حالة الاعتداء على حقوق أصحاب الحقوق المجاورة.
التعويض المدني الاعتداء
38- يجوز لمالك حق المؤلف أن يطالب في دعواه بجميع الحقوق المتعلقة بالتعويض المالي ويجوز أن يكون التعويض على فوات الكسب وعلى الاعتداء على سمعة مالك المؤلف. 


الفصل الثامن


أحكام ختامية

مدة الحماية لحق المؤلف 
39-(1) تكون الحماية فيما يتعلق بأي عمل لمدة خمسين سنة تبدأ من اليوم الأول من يناير من العام الذي تم فيه أداء ذلك المصنف.
(2) تبدأ مدة الخمسين سنة بالنسبة للمنتجين لأعمال التسجيلات المرئية والمسموعة من أول يناير من السنة التالية للسنة التي تم فيها التسجيل.
(3) تبدأ مدة الخمسين سنة بالنسبة لهيئات البث من اليوم الأول من يناير من السنة التالية للسنة التي تمت فيها إذاعة المصنف . 
المصنفات الجماعية
40-(1) تكون الحقوق في المصنفات الجماعية للتأليف أو الأداء خاضعة للأوامر التي يصدرها الوزير .
سلطة إصدار القواعد والأوامر 
41-(1) يجوز للوزير إصدار القواعد والأوامر اللازمة لتنفيذ أحكام هذا القانون.
(2) دون الإخلال بعموم ما تقدم يجوز أن تتضمن تلك القواعد تفصيل الأحكام الخاصة بالفصل الخامس من هذا القانون
*

----------


## dr.abdelgalil

*جهد مقدر
مشكور
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*انت خدمتني خدمة كبيرة بالقانون ده يا أستاذ عطية
ويا ريت لو نزلت كمان قانون نقابة المهن الفنية والمسرحية الجديد
وكمان بعض الحالات والسوابق القضائية

*

----------

